
Dress: learn how to GitHub by posting your cosplay - arsdragonfly
https://github.com/komeiji-satori/Dress
======
ryankrage77
> Of course, you need to prepare a cross-dressing photo of yours first.

This seems like a way to collect cross-dressing photos? Not sure if there are
other motivations here.

